# nust SAT seats



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

hi,
could someone tell me what is the difference between SAT national seat and SAT international seat. im assuming national is for those residing in pakistan, and internationl for those pakistanis living abroad. could someone plz confirm
thnx


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, that is correct: International for international students applying for nust and national seats for students applying for nust by writing the SAT test in pakistan.
hope it helps


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

but one can apply on both of them... !! the only difference would be with the fee structure.. and you dont have to appear in the test necessarily if you have your sat results..you just need to send them to the university..so it really doesnt matter if you are living in pakistan and applying on international seats...but yeah there is a vast difference between the fee structures...


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

ok thnx
to clarify further, i am a pakistani, but with dual nationalities, so i can apply for national seats and they will not inquire about me applying for the "wrong"seats, because me being an outsider should be applying for international. and i didnt check, do sat nationals have to pay less than sat internationals, if so then wouldnt the university have problems with me taking advantage of a cheaper seat


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

you are having an international nationality? I am not sure then... but for pakistani students i am sure that they can apply on both.. Because i am too giving SAT this june and applied on SAT seats.. U better do one thing.. Email them or call them..you can find Their email id on their site.. National University of Sciences & Technology


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

ok thanks.


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

so did anyone get in on the basis of SAT "national" seats???? can anyone accurately tell whats the aproximate number of sat national seats? and atleast how much should be the score? please do reply


----------



## nabihah92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Can someone tell me what is a good score for someone applying on the SAT international seat? Their website says they have a min score of 550 but what score is actually good enough to get it?


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to know that students who have completed their study from abroad can still apply on international seats or it is only reserved for foreign students with dual nationalities?


----------



## gorapakora (Jun 23, 2012)

How does the SAT compare with A-level. i just finished my A-levels in biology/chemistry/physcis how much of of the spec would be beyond my A-level? could i prepare and do it in a couple of weeks?


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

gorapakora said:


> How does the SAT compare with A-level. i just finished my A-levels in biology/chemistry/physcis how much of of the spec would be beyond my A-level? could i prepare and do it in a couple of weeks?


It is similar but you might need to do some practice and forget some stuff from A-levels or learn something new thats in SAT but overall it would not take much time.#happy
But dates are all over for SAT II until octuber 2012 and there is no exam being held in between june and octuber so i am afraid that you would not be able to use it for this year's Pakistan Medical admission.


----------



## nehaaa (Jul 20, 2012)

would i still be able to apply to nust even though i havent completed SAT.. 
they said the last day of SAT was july 15th..


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Answering MyctoRule's first question: Yes you can apply for both national or international seats through SAT even if you studied abroad. I shifted back to Pakistan and submitted as both, so it's confirmed. Hope this helps!


----------



## alyun_tariq (Sep 3, 2015)

*Correction*

is there any practice papers for SAT tests.? i mean i just found a bit as in like for A level there are like many extreme and max and all those if anyone has some sort of idea ...kindly reply


----------

